# my "new" ghee



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Congrats and welcome aboard!


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

You got any more pics? Looks like my old classic!


----------



## trev0987 (Mar 15, 2010)

No it's the only one I have right now but I bought it from a guy in cocoa beach fl about 3 months ago I'm not sure if he was the first owner or not 
the hull is 01 and the motor early 90s


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

no, then its not my old one!


----------



## merc650 (Mar 27, 2008)

Nice classic, I have a very similar set up. What kinda speeds are you getting with evinrude? Do you a have a jack plate?

I like the pin stripe down the side, classy


----------



## trev0987 (Mar 15, 2010)

thanks 
im running 28 mph wot  its a 25 horse 
and im not running a jackplate i really dont feel the need to have one i mean i can run skinny enough as is and plenty quick of me 
how bout yours ?


----------



## merc650 (Mar 27, 2008)

I too have a 25 hp omc motor, but I'm barely hitting 24 mph. not sure why, the motor is running like a top. Been trying different props, but not much change.

thanks for posting, you got a nice classic


----------



## hoser3 (Mar 24, 2008)

Very nice!! I love the classic it's a great boat and welcome.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome Sir ...

Classics Rule ... well almost ...


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

nice set up welcome


----------

